# Colnago CX-2 Specs



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I noticed that the specs aren't listed in the Colanago Website. I was actually able to find some spec information in some of the Colnago's retailer websites however. My question is: Are there any component differences between the 2010 and the 2011 models? And does anyone have any opinions concerning the Fulcrum 5 wheels that come with the bike.

Any comparisons with the Scott CR1 Pro or the Bianchi Infinito Ultegra?
PS: I'm a non racing club cyclist in So Cal. Currently on a component modified 2004 Trek 2100.

Thanks,
5KBob


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Correction: I meant the CLX-2.


----------

